# assadas, cozidas, refogadas, fritas e outros



## reka39

Hello!
If a certain food is "cozido", it means that:
1) it was cooked
2) (just) boiled/stewed.
For example, when I talk about maça cozida I'm referring to 2), when I talk about batatas cozidas I'm referring to 2).. but for example, can I say generically talk about sth that was "cozido", even if it is "frito" or "grelhado"? Thank you!


----------



## Vanda

reka39 said:


> Hello!
> If a certain food is "cozido", it means that:
> 1) it was cooked
> 2) (just) boiled/stewed.
> For example, when I talk about maçã cozida I'm referring to 2),
> when I talk about batatas cozidas I'm referring to *cooked. *
> but for example, can I say generically talk about sth that was "cozido", even if it is "frito" or "grelhado"? - No, you'd always mention it is fried or grilled.
> Thank you!


cozido - not raw 
frito - fried
grelhado - grilled

Boiled would be like boiling water for coffee/tea.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Vanda said:


> Boiled would be like boiling water for coffee/tea.


I guess one would say _agua fervida_ but _batatas cozidas_, even though both methods involve the boiling of water.


----------



## rikki tornado

"Cozido" = boiled, so it is not really appropriate for stewed/fried/grilled
"cozinhado" is a more general term, meaning cooked, as opposed to raw.
I have just confirmed this with that fount of all wisdom, my mother-in-law, who also happens to be a great cook!


----------



## joaosilva

Cozinhar (food turn cozinhado/a): any way of cooking except for grilling methods, barbecue style (grelhar, assar); includes cozer, (cozer) ao vapor, fritar, guisar, estofar, refogar, escaldar, escalfar, assar (no forno)… Those methods carried out, usually, in the kitchen (cozinha). However if something is frito, I would not recommend to call it cozinhado.

Cozer (food turn cozido/a): the way of cooking something in boiling water until it is not raw anymore. In your examples, booth maçãs and batatas are cozidas (the difference is only the time of cooking)

Ferver (speaking of solid food, turn fervido/a) or escaldar (food turn escaldado/a): the way of cooking something in boiling water, but just for a little time. Example: Ovo fervido/escaldado means soft-boiled egg.

Ferver (speaking of a liquid, water, milk, etc.) means you put the liquid to boil for some purpose; to make tea, coffee, and also to cozer, escaldar/ferver or escalfar.

MY MOTHER is a great cook her self too, you can see it by my notions…


----------



## reka39

Thank you very much! Your explainations are very comprehensive!


----------



## GamblingCamel

reka39 said:


> Thank you very much! Your explainations are very comprehensive!



Vanda, might it be possible to retitle the thread so it refers to cooking vocabulary in general. It'd be a useful resource for non-PT speakers reading recipes from Portugal and Brazil.


----------



## Vanda

Reza, can you see the own natives have different perceptions about cozido, cozinhado? See, the nuance is straight and not necessarily one excludes the other.


----------



## reka39

Thank you very much for your help!
I have other questions regarding this topic. For example:
- what's the difference between "fritar" and "refogar" and "guisar"? 
- do "estofar" mean that you cook sth that is baked in foil?
- what's the difference between "escaldar2 and "escalfar"?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## rikki tornado

"Fritar" means you cook something entirely by frying. Quite often this implies deep-frying, but not necessarily.
"Refogar" is to quickly fry some ingredient/s over to seal in the flavour or to "brown" the ingredients. The rest of the cooking process may be completed in some other manner.
"Guisar" and "estufar" are very similar, involving stewing or casseroling. However, in a "estufado" the meat (or less commonly, fish) is basically cooked in its own juices, with only minimal additon of extra fat/oil or other ingredients. A "guisado" usually has the meat or fish cut up into smaller chunks and cooked in a sauce together with other ingredients -vegetables, etc.
_There are also specific dishes, which are cooked in the same way but have acquired their own names, such as "jardineira" - meat or fish stewed with fresh runner beans- or "caldeirada", a typical traditional fisherman's dish_, _which originally involved_ c_utting up whatever fish was left over and stewing it together with whatever vegetables were at hand, so the term "caldeirada" is sometimes used to refer to a "botch-up job" or a hasty and not-too-succesful piece of improvisation!_
"Escaldar" literally means to scald. You might do this to help clean a recently plucked chicken or to peel the skin off almonds to make marzipan, for example.
"Escalfar" is to poach - most commonly eggs, but technically possible for fish or meat as well.
If you want, I can send you fuller citations from the bible of Portuguese cooking, "A grande Enciclopédia da Cozinha" by Maria de Lurdes Modesta. Our edition dates from 1973, but I'm not sure when it was originally published.


----------



## rikki tornado

Forgot to mention one detail, "estufado" usually means the meat is cooked in one whole piece, whereas in "guisado" it is cut into pieces.


----------



## reka39

Thank you all for your detailed explainations! I have another question now: does "aqueçar" have the same meaning of "ferver"?
Thank you!


----------



## Istriano

aquecer = esquentar = to warm (up)


----------



## reka39

Istriano said:


> aquecer = esquentar = to warm (up)



Thank you for the help. I assume from your answer that these two verbs can be used with reference to cooking and other context. Am I right?


----------



## rikki tornado

"Antes dos jogos, os atletas devem realizar exercícios de aquecimento para minimizar o risco de lesões musculares"
"Infelizmente ainda há muitos políticos que negam o fenómeno do aquecimento global"


----------



## breezeofwater

reka39 said:


> Thank you for the help. I assume from your answer that these two verbs can be used with reference to cooking and other context. Am I right?


Hello Reka,
That is correct indeed.
Just note that aquecer is more often used in Portugal and esquentar in Brazil, though we all can interchange these two words. 
BW


----------



## reka39

Hello again!
If, for example, a sausage was cooked "à churrasco" - would it be "grelhada"? Thanks!


----------



## rikki tornado

Yes. Meat, fish, sausage or whatever, it would be considered "grelhado/a".


----------



## reka39

Is it correct to say that ‘Refogar’ means ‘cozinhar em refogado’, where ‘Refogado’ is a sauce with onions and other fried ingredients?  Thanks!


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Is it correct to say that ‘Refogar’ means ‘cozinhar em refogado’, where ‘Refogado’ is a sauce with onions and other fried ingredients?  Thanks!



Usually '_refogar_' means to fry finely chopped or sliced onions or garlic in olive oil as a basis. Other ingredients are then added to cook the dish.


----------



## mglenadel

Just to complement: refogar is done with very little oil/fat. The idea is to simply draw the flavors out of the food before it is cooked (boiled/grilled/roasted/whatever).


----------



## reka39

Hello! I believe we forgot to mention 'queimar'. Is that simply a synonym of 'escaldar'? Thanks!


----------



## anaczz

escaldar = scald 
queimar = burn


----------



## reka39

Thanks again for the help. So does it mean that 'queimar' is suitable only in situations such as ' I burnt patatoes in a stainless steel pot'? Thanks!


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> 2).. but for example, can I say generically talk about sth that was "cozido" está/foi cozinhado, even if it is "frito" or "grelhado"? Thank you!


----------



## reka39

Thanks for correcting me!


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Thanks again for the help. So does it mean that 'queimar' is suitable only in situations such as ' I burnt patatoes in a stainless steel pot'? Thanks!



Burnt potatoes? _'Batatas queimadas' _are unpalatable, a cooking disaster. Do you mean _'batatas assadas', _like these http://www.google.pt/imgres?imgurl=...=ovkJT7SkMsaG4gS95NmSCA&ved=0CDQQ9QEwAA&dur=3? _'Queimar_' (burn) is usually a cooking accident, not a cooking technique, so we rarely use it in cooking, except, for example, for a few sweets like _'leite-creme', _which glazing must be burnt with a hot iron or torch.


----------



## reka39

Carfer said:


> Burnt potatoes? _'Batatas queimadas' _are unpalatable, a cooking disaster. _'Queimar_' (burn) is usually a cooking accident.


 Yes! This is exactly what I intended to say! Thanks!


----------



## anaczz

marta12 said:
			
		

> Originalmente postada por *reka39*
> 
> 
> 2).. but for example, can I say generically talk about sth that was "cozido" está/foi cozinhado, even if it is "frito" or "grelhado"? Thank you!



No Sul e Sudeste do Brasil usa-se a palavra "cozido" e não "cozinhado", mas não é muito usual dizer que um alimento frito, grelhado ou assado esteja cozido.


----------



## reka39

rikki tornado said:


> "Fritar" means you cook something entirely by frying. Quite often this implies deep-frying, but not necessarily.
> "Refogar" is to quickly fry some ingredient/s over to seal in the flavour or to "brown" the ingredients. The rest of the cooking process may be completed in some other manner.
> "Guisar" and "estufar" are very similar, involving stewing or casseroling. However, in a "estufado" the meat (or less commonly, fish) is basically cooked in its own juices, with only minimal additon of extra fat/oil or other ingredients. A "guisado" usually has the meat or fish cut up into smaller chunks and cooked in a sauce together with other ingredients -vegetables, etc.




Hello! According to the dictionary, http://www.infopedia.pt/pesquisa-global/guisar , guisar means 'cozinhar a partir de um refogado'. At the same time refogar http://www.infopedia.pt/pesquisa-global/refogar could be 'cozinhar em refogado; guisar'. What is the difference between the two? Thanks!!


----------



## marta12

Penso que 'refogar' já foi explicado pelo Carfer num outro post.

Refogar - é fritar lentamente cebola cortada/picada em pequenos bocadinhos em qualquer gordura, azeite, manteiga e banha. Muitas vezes acrescenta-se louro e alho.
Gizar - é cozinhar lentamente qualquer ingrediente, normalmente carne, dentro deste refogado. Muitas vezes é necessário acrescentar-lhe algum líquido, água, vinho, ou um pouco de ambos.


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Gizar - é cozinhar lentamente qualquer ingrediente, normalmente carne, dentro deste refogado. Muitas vezes é necessário acrescentar-lhe algum líquido, água, vinho, ou um pouco de ambos.



Ok! Now I see why some posts ago sb said that 'guisar' and 'estufar' are synonym. Thanks!


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Ok! Now I see why some posts ago sb said that 'guisar' and 'estufar' are synonym. Thanks!



Not to me, because there's actually a difference. Have a look at rikki tornado's posts #10 and #11.


----------



## reka39

rikki tornado said:


> "Guisar" and "estufar" are very similar, involving stewing or casseroling.



I was referring to this. Thank you for remembering they have major differences.


----------



## marta12

rikki tornado said:


> _There are also specific dishes, which are cooked in the same way but have acquired their own names, such as "jardineira" - meat or fish stewed with fresh runner beans- or *"caldeirada"*, a typical traditional fisherman's dish_, _which originally involved_ c_utting up whatever fish was left over and stewing it together with whatever vegetables were at hand, so the term "caldeirada" is sometimes used to refer to a "botch-up job" or a hasty and not-too-succesful piece of improvisation!_
> "Escaldar" literally means to scald. You might do this to help clean a recently plucked chicken or to peel the skin off almonds to make marzipan, for example.




A '_caldeirada_' não é feita com refogado. É feita 'em cru', o  que quer dizer que todos os ingredientes são colocados no tacho sem  nenhum ter sido antes cozinhado.


----------

